# Mike Tyson and Tai Chi



## dmax999 (Mar 31, 2005)

Reading some of the responses to my previous posts reminded me of something I was once told.  I learn from a student of William CC Chen, who is an excelent Tai Chi teacher in NY.  William CC Chen once told us that to learn how to hit with great power watch heavyweight american boxers, specifically Mike Tyson.

At first I wondered if he was off his rocker, but after thinking about it it made some sense.  The point of striking in Tai Chi is to use the entire body to strike as powerfully as possible, same with boxing.  It only makes sense that the techniques of world class boxers would be similar to correct Tai Chi, to some degree at least.

Just thought I would share.


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Apr 1, 2005)

Boxers go at it from the opposite end of the spectrum.  Many times, you'll see a boxer who makes a great leap in skill when he learns to relax in the ring.  This allows him to take off "the brakes" and punch efficiently.  He starts at hard, and learns softness.  A Taijiquan practitioner starts with softness and over time learns to use just the amount of muscle to effectively obtain his result.  William C.C. Chen recommends that a "hard" stylist learn a "soft" stlye in order to balance out and make the most of his training.  Of course, he also recommends that a "soft" stylist learn a "hard" style for the same reason.


----------



## Skankatron Ltd (Apr 19, 2005)

Also, I'm not 100% sure, but don't boxers use mostly upper body connections? Seeing as they bounce all over the place I'd find it difficult to beleive that they are very rooted with the ground.


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Apr 21, 2005)

They do for jabs, but they are advised to "sit down" on their punches when going for power.


----------

